# magnum cable



## Rootster (May 21, 2009)

My boss bought me 3 new sewer machines spartan 300,100 and the 81 my question is how is the magnum cable, 30 years and never used one,that is what he ordered in the 300.always have like spartan machines


----------



## Rootster (May 21, 2009)

My boss being my wife


----------

